
Ask Siri to define “mother” twice - alex_young
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/04/iphones-weirdest-glitch-yet-ask-siri-to-define-mother-twice-learn-a-bad-word/
======
chatmasta
FTA:

> “...the entry for "mother" includes the same verbiage for an alternate
> definition, for when "mother" is used as a noun as shorthand for the curse,
> but at the dictionary, that alternate take is clearly listed as "vulgar
> slang." Siri, for whatever reason, does not include that descriptor.”

Sounds like a parsing problem! Google search results have been affected by
similar issues. Maybe a good time for this quote from Jamie Zawinsky:

> “Some people, when confronted with a problem, think "I know, I'll use
> regular expressions." Now they have two problems.”

------
alex_young
Reminds me of the initial Apple maps release with the location in the middle
of Dolores Park for "Truffle Guy".

